# Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sunday Sept 23, 2018



## pkleppert (Sep 14, 2018)

We have a great variety of vendors at this year's swap meet. Bob Snyder from KY will be there again, Dave Parker with his vast collection of Delta lights and horns, Chuck Rosa and his historic prewar collection. Brian Pikielek from Detroit, Anderson from North Carolina to name a few.

There are still a few swap spaces left, so please don't delay calling if you want to reserve a space. Vendor form photo attached.

Looking forward to seeing everyone,  Paul and Annie

248-642-6639


----------

